# Cement mixer motor repair



## SKIP-1 (Oct 20, 2012)

HI,
PLEASE HELP ME IF YOU "CAN"

THE MAKER OF THIS MOTOR IS POWER-FLO ON A CEMENT MIXER LTS40 AND IS 1/2 HP SINGLE PHASE WITH A 5 MFD START CAPACITOR.

ALSO IS FITTED WITH A CURRENT COIL RELAY

ONE MOTOR COIL WITH .5 OHMS RESISTANCE AND BLACK LEADS.

THE OTHER COIL HAS THREE LEADS:- RED, GREEN, AND YELLOW 
WITH RESISTANCES AS FOLLOWS:-

R/Y = 43.7 OHMS, R/G = 29.4 OHMS, G/y = 14.9 OHMS

ONE 6 PIN ROCKER SWITCH.

5 MOTOR LEADS ALL TOGETHER

MY PROBLEM? I NEED CIRCUIT DIAGRAM TO RE-WIRE TO THE 

MAINS..


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Tools forum.


----------

